# Top Breeders in Washington State?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Definitely Rush Hill. 

You might want to check with the local golden retriever kennel club - Evergreen Golden Retriever Kennel Club?


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

We have a good amount of really nice Golden Ret. breeders out here. If you have the time, there is a big weekend show at the Puyallup fairgrounds. There are 98 Goldens showing starting at 8:00am on Sat. in ring#1, on Sunday, 8:00am there are 104 Gold. showing in ring 6 and Mon. 88 Gold. showing in ring 1 at 9:00am. The Evergreen Golden Retreiver Club is a great place to look at kennels with pups expected or on the ground. 
Chuckanut Retreivers
Abelard Retreivers
SweetGold Goldens
I have a Chuckanut dog and love him to death!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I just met Rich Anton of SweetGold this past weekend at a show in Palm Springs. Very nice guy and had a gorgeous puppy with him. I think he won Best Puppy in Show with the puppy on Saturday. Really was a very nice puppy.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

I have a puppy from Rush Hill. Can't say enough good things about him. Healthy, smart, well-socialized, loves people. Emphasis on "loves people."  It's true there are several good breeders here. Their dogs have their health clearances in order and the dogs are being shown in conformation, agility, obedience, and field training. (Somehow I always end up at the field training events.) You can PM me for more details.


----------



## amanolides (Feb 3, 2011)

We recently went through the process of checking out breeders through the Evergreen Golden Retriever organization as well as attended at least 3 shows over the last year. Abelard, Colorbook, Chuckanut, Sweetgold were all on our short list. All really helpful. Finally chose to go with Colorbook because timing worked for us. All of the breeders we talked to were helpful in moving us through the learning process. Our new puppy was born in December and we get her in three weeks. Hope that helps. Feel free to PM me if you want any additional information.


----------

